# Maple Blueberry Sausage?



## wittdog (Nov 7, 2006)

The boys have been pestering the Mrs. To buy some blueberry sausage….I guess they want $8lb for it…while looking around I found this recipe. Any thoughts? I will probably make a small batch of it this weekend. Depending on how it comes out….I may move the recipe over to the recipe section….
Maple Blueberry Turkey Sausage Patties
(Serves 6)
I N G R E D I E N T S
1 1/2 lbs ground turkey
1/3 cup maple syrup
2 tsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp poultry seasoning
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup blueberries, drained
D I R E C T I O N S
Mix ground turkey, maple syrup, lemon juice, spices and herbs in a medium bowl. Mix well. Fold in blueberries. Form into small (2 oz) patties. Grill or fry in fry pan over medium-high heat until turkey is no longer pink. Serve with breakfast entree. 

*The first thing I’m going to do it replace the gobbler with some ground swine…..*


----------



## Finney (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd eat that.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought the flavor profile looked good.....


----------



## Aaron1 (Nov 7, 2006)

That sounds like a keeper,should be tastey.
Aaron


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 7, 2006)

sounds bizarre, but I love it when the blueberry syrup runs off
my pancakes and gets all over my sausage!

That sounded dirty.  Sorry.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't know, couldn't pay me to eat ground turkey. Good luck with your experiment.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds good dog...I'd eat it


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 7, 2006)

I aint much on turkey either but it looks edible to me.  One small tip I would pass on..if your looking for some stout maple flavor you nearly have to go with some artificial maple flavoring.  Real januine maple syrup do not translate into being very mapley for reason. Mostly whut comes out on the far end is sweet.  Works the same way with bbq glazes.  Got this tip from Joe Ames who also has some very potent maple flavoring that will just fit the bill for a maple flavored sausage or glaze. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 7, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I aint much on turkey either but it looks edible to me.  One small tip I would pass on..if your looking for some stout maple flavor you nearly have to go with some artificial maple flavoring.  Real januine maple syrup do not translate into being very mapley for reason. Mostly whut comes out on the far end is sweet.  Works the same way with bbq glazes.  Got this tip from Joe Ames who also has some very potent maple flavoring that will just fit the bill for a maple flavored sausage or glaze.
> 
> bigwheel


Thanks for the tip BW...u can also use the imitation maple syrup for that maple flavor...like mrs.butterworths...I'm planning on making this out of pork... I'm not big on the ground turkey


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 7, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd agree...not much substance to the rubbery stuff once it's ground. The wife always wants to use 1/2 and 1/2 turkey/beef when makin burgers cause it's not so bad on the heart. Well all I gotta say to that is it's my heart, not hers. Stinkin women


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 7, 2006)

I blame the whole ground turkey craze on Rachel Ray. It's about the only meat she uses on regular basis. Go figure, most folks fall asleep after consuming turkey but she always on a sugar buzz or something that makes her so perky.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 7, 2006)

Dave, I'd give it a try but with pig like you said. I'm gonna be trying chicken sausage soon but I'm gonna use thighs instead of breast. More flavor and juicier!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

Nick I have a Chicken and Apple Sausage recipe I'm working on...I'll post it when I fine tune it...I'm going to give the Blueberry sausage a shot this weekend...with a little bitty piggy.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2006)

Well any sausage can be froze as far as I know.  Should work just fine.  Bag sucking gizmo would be the cat's meow I think. 


bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with BW. Just vacumn pack and your ready to go.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 9, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude...It should freeze fine..I would roll it into logs the leave it in the freezer overnight and then vac pac it...I'm not sure but if you put the meat in not frozen..I don't think it would retain its shape..


----------



## Finney (Nov 9, 2006)

You can get it to hold the shape pretty well.  I do ground hamburger all the time.  Just fold the vac bag over and snug it against the meat.  When it vacs it will just compress the meat a little.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Info...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 9, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Burnt Food Dude...It should freeze fine..I would roll it into logs the leave it in the freezer overnight and then vac pac it...I'm not sure but if you put the meat in not frozen..I don't think it would retain its shape..



I pre froze mine then shrunk wrapped it.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I think your right. You dont want to be trying to pull a vacuum on unfroze meat with those things. It supposed to draw up moisture from the meat and plug up the pump. Least that whut the fella say I borrowed from one one time. I notice blood and stuff was headed toward the pump when I tried it. I hated to break it since it wasnt mine. 

bigwheel


----------



## cflatt (Nov 10, 2006)

whenever I vac seal anything thats still "wet" I let the bag hang vertical off the countertop and then hit the pump. At least with the pump I have it will just draw out the air at that point and not the liquid. May take an extra set of hands sometimes but it has worked here.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

The Blueberry Maple Sausage….












This one definitely a keeper, I used fresh squeezed lemon juice…and IMHO it needs more than the called for amount of Blueberries….I will be making this again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2006)

My mouth is watering! Nice job Dave, I'm gonna try those!


----------

